# How dry is an incision from spaying supposed to be kept?



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My 7 year old Tiki was just spayed and had a benign mammary tumor removed and we have had rain since it was done... common sense, I can't cover her belly when she goes out to do her business in the rain... and she has healed fine. With a puppy with more energy, I would be very careful. We would sometimes snow blow a path for our dogs. I would still be taking her out to just do her business. The problems puppies have after their spay is keeping quiet... the more jumping around they do, the more swelling they will get on their abdomens. A little snow isn't going to hurt, but I wouldn't want her jumping around in it.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

2 days after my Sage was spayed almost 9 years ago, she fell in a lake. And our lake is dirty. Like algae infested, fish don't even live in it dirty. My mom was babysitting her and Sage just walked right off the dock. She was fine. My mom dried it up, dabbed a little peroxide on it and Sage was just fine. I don't think snow will do any damage, just keep a towel by the door and dry it off after she comes inside.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

10-15 minutes out to check out the snow should be fine. Just pat her tummy dry and she should be good to go.


----------

